# Dragon Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

This labor day I hosted 14 anglers at my place in Gloucester VA. I believe this is my 9th year of hosting this event. As always the guys where great and the fishing was not to bad. The combination of full moon and mid day tides made for some low numbers in the catch rate. And it also closed the croaker fishing from the dock so we caught crabs.. The crabs where very good. 

Day 1 fishing was with a plan in place. The plan was to hit the mouth of the creek and fish it for a bit and ride the incoming tide all the way up. Way up past a huge tree that blocked the entire creek. Well I wanted to go further up so I jumped the short bank on one side and went up another mile or two. 

Lots of pics.. Oh and the buzzards followed us around all day..









































































Day 2 was on the bay and the bite was off again. We did hook up on a huge fish on a blues head.. shark.. cut the line after two really long runs. 

Day 3 was fly only for trout and reds. Got several LGMouth and a huge red mudded up and pushed my fly. Dang









I enjoyed the entire five day weekend.. and why can't each week have five weekend days... 

Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great fish. Congrats.


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

I didn't know reds came that far up that river unless you were at a different spot than the pictures. I dont want to put the river out there


----------

